# Record number of permanent residents arrives in Canada



## Guest

'Keep our economy strong' 

How about, 'keep our culture strong'. 

Oh yeah - I forgot - we have no culture.


----------



## SC

We have MANY cultures in Canada, just saying!
Cheer up, bud, the immigrants will pay for your pensions and care for you (if you end up in a hospital or care home).


----------

